# aptoide not working, anyone?



## namecaps (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi,

Since CM9 update I'm having a problem with aptoide. Program itself works, updates to newer version however I cannot connect to any repository. All I'm getting is "can't connect to the remote server". It was working properly on CM7. Any ideas?


----------



## namecaps (Oct 18, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## CalcProgrammer1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm having the same issue, it works fine on my Gingerbread Archos tablet, but fails on my Touchpad with ICS. My roommate has a Kindle Fire running ICS and it fails with the same "Cannot connect to server" message, so I think it's a problem with Aptoide being incompatible with ICS or CM9, not anything Touchpad-specific.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

Use version 2.5.0. I believe it is on their website.


----------



## dynamic (Oct 19, 2011)

thewhiteboy said:


> Use version 2.5.0. I believe it is on their website.


Can confirm that 2.5.0 works with CM9 on the touchpad!


----------

